# How can I make my home surround sound system wireless?



## RoadieRags

Do any of you know how I can make my regular surround sound system wireless, and not spend a crapload of $$$
I have a yamaha home theater system, with really sweet sounding jbl speakers. Assistance would be great, and or buying advise...thanks!


----------



## SHARYNF

To do this you would need to put a wireless link between your source and the AMP for each channel. Feeding output to the speakers directly is not an option. There are a number of relatively cheap systems set up for wireless transmission of your audio and video to your tv. You could get these and simply connect the audio up and not use the video link. If you set your system up so that you only had to wireless connect the rears that of course would make things easier.

If you have a system that simply takes the l/r audio feed input and the decoder for dolby is built into the amp, and the only place you have all the 5.1 or 7.1 outputs at speaker level then you are sort of stuck. This is quite common situation with the less expensive surround systems especially on the sub woofer side.

you could TRY to take the speaker outputs, and make the level very low, and feed it into a wireless system like the video/audio transmitters and it MIGHT WORK, but you would then need to add an amp to each of the speakers at the remote location.

Sharyn


----------



## PhantomD

For the best performance, reliability and signal I'd just put up with the wires, to be quite honest.

I have never heard such a proposal in my time as a tech!

Relative cheapness can equal relative crapness.


----------



## Footer

Define what you want the "wireless" to be. Do you want each speaker to have nothing running to it, do you want to take the system outside and still input from your TV? What wires do you want to get rid of?


----------



## Van

RoadieRags said:


> Do any of you know how I can make my regular surround sound system wireless, and not spend a crapload of $$$
> I have a yamaha home theater system, with really sweet sounding jbl speakers. Assistance would be great, and or buying advise...thanks!


 

Ok I'm a Smart A.. Everyone knows that, I just want you to know, that I have resisted, for days now, the temptation to say; " Get a pair of wire cutters, pull the speakers off the wall and start snipping ! Bingo you're wireless !" 
Really I have to say I know of no really good way to do it that isn't expensive. Your sound system is only as good as your amps, and in the case of wanting everything wireless your usually limited by crappy amps at each speaker. It doesn't do any good to have a Bang an Olafsen Receiver then plug your speakers into a crappy radio shack wireless system.
one of my favorite audio sources, www.partsexpress.com just do your shopping before you buy and do a lot of price comparisons.


----------



## RoadieRags

I think your right, I'll jsut find a way to hide the wires better. My system sounds really good and I don't to have to buy another one...thanks all.


----------



## Chris15

SHARYNF said:


> you could TRY to take the speaker outputs, and make the level very low



As complex as it may sound, that is a very simple thing to do. A simple resistive divider is all it needs. The maths is easier when you are using 100 volt line systems.

I do agree that it would just be easier to run wires. Wireless speakers are theoretically possible, but would need rather large batteries and amplifiers to be able to reproduce high quality sound.


----------



## SHARYNF

while selecting the resistor is not all that difficult, the problem is that you are taking a signal that is expecting to be loaded at say 8 ohms, and you are then placing a much higher impedance load on it, so the frequency response of the system is likely to be altered
Sharyn


----------



## soundlight

I haven't tested them for quality, but I know that "tape wire" is available. It's basically flat wire hidden in tape that you can put on walls, under carpets, etc. You can even paint over some brands. You might want to check in to that for hiding the wires.


----------



## Chris15

SHARYNF said:


> while selecting the resistor is not all that difficult, the problem is that you are taking a signal that is expecting to be loaded at say 8 ohms, and you are then placing a much higher impedance load on it, so the frequency response of the system is likely to be altered
> Sharyn



You have a point there...


soundlight said:


> I haven't tested them for quality, but I know that "tape wire" is available. It's basically flat wire hidden in tape that you can put on walls, under carpets, etc. You can even paint over some brands. You might want to check in to that for hiding the wires.



Is it just me or does that scream skinny cable. Most flat cable is a little lacking in the amount of copper and this can lead to voltage drop and power loss. Just a factor to consider.


----------

